# Seven years on... citizenship ceremony next week.



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

It's just over seven years since we sat in our Ramsbottom home, on another typically wet and miserable, Lancashire day, and started filling out the paperwork.
Having passed the citizenship test 2 weeks ago, we take the oath and get our Canadian citizenship next week.

The journey here was long, at times incredibly frustrating, some days we actually thought the paperwork, which eventually measured 4 inches tall, was designed to put us off. At the same time it was an amazing adventure to a new life, which has lived up to everything we hoped it would be and much more on top.

If you are travelling the same path, persevere, it is worth it and good luck.


----------



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations! So often in life it is easy to look back with regret, and think how with hindsight it would have been better to have taken another path. 

I am so pleased to read your post; your experience has really made me feel heartened. I am so glad that things have turned out positively. With very best wishes for your future and continuing happiness.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations! I went through that myself and I remember it being an emotional day for me and my wife. We had our infant daughter with us for the citizenship ceremony and we were very happy to join her as Canadian citizens (she already was one as she was born in Toronto). Enjoy your day and take lots of photos!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope you will experience it as a very special day!

We arrived here on August 27, and I look forward on becomming a Canadian Citizen in 2013!


----------

